# Walt Disney Animation Studios Short Films



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

In honor of tonight's super bowl and audio video enthusiasts. Netflix has an animated short film that's only around 6 minutes long about Goofy trying to set up his home theater and it's hilarious.
There are several short films. Watch the chapter 23:50 one.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

